# Wellness to change formulas



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

In the process of trying to decide on a kibble for a mini puppy I spoke with a rep from Wellness. She told me that they are changing all the dry formulas (forgot to ask about can) to add green tree extract that would have caffeine in it. I don't know if they are changing anything else, but as soon as I heard that I was worried. Wellness says the level of caffeine will be so small it won't harm dogs, but I worry about the size of a mini and if caffeine somehow builds up in a dog's body because I know caffeine is toxic to dogs. Of course, some dog foods have garlic in them and that is supossed to be toxic also, so maybe I am freaking out over nothing. 

Anyway, heads up to Wellness users that the formulas are changing. Also I was told Wellness makes 90% of their dog food in their own facilities and the rest is made in the following factories: Hagan-NY; American Nutrition- UT and PA; and Vitaline-PA. The rep said nothing is made in a Diamond factory.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

We have a dog who had severe IBS when we got her. Nothing helped, no food or antibiotics. Unsweetened canned pumpkin was all she could tolerate but a puppy cannot be sustained on canned pumpkin alone. 

My vet wanted me to feed her canned Science Diet mixed with pumpkin but I didn't want to feed her corn so opted for grain free canned instead. Finally I found one that she could eat that wouldn't soften her stool, Wellness grain free turkey mixed with pumpkin! I kept her on that for weeks while slowly adding veggies until I was able to reduce the pumpkin.

Today she is healthy and can eat most meat that's not fatty and I am grateful that Wellness was there to come to the rescue.


----------

